

Digital Shadow – what fb knows about you (helped build this) - EGreg
https://digitalshadow.com/

======
cordite
The generating password stuff is cool (though I use nothing like them)

I like how data can be totally thrown off as to where I am physically by
geotagged images that are arbitrarily tagged with me.

